# مصطلحات يحتاجها .........مهندس انتاج



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله الملف ده يفيدكم وان لقيتم فيه فايده لكم ارجو الدعاء لي بفك كربي


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الهم فك كرب كل مكروب امين وبارك في كل صاحب علم نفع به احدا من عبادك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا عبير


----------



## اب كريق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكرة جدا يا باشنهندس الله يقدرنا على الجزاء


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا عبير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو بس فين الدعاء


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وفقق الله


----------



## محب الخير (1 يناير 2010)

فلو كن النساء كمن رأينــــــــا لفضلت النساء ع الرجال
فلا التأنيث لاسم الشمس عيب ولا التذكير فخر للهلال


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ محب كلامك رائع


----------



## safety113 (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير
اتحفتينا
ودائما انت كذلك


----------



## islam2a (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندسة


----------



## Eng:Salem (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (9 يناير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مصطفى السوسي (11 يناير 2010)

جزاء الله كل خير اختي الكريمة


----------



## العاشق الولهان (11 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أمين بكري (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاكي الله خيرا وزادكي من علمه الذي لا ينفذ


----------



## haitham mostafa (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندسة


----------



## عمراياد (15 فبراير 2010)

عاشت ايدج اخت عبير


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الطبيعه (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks for you
and
good luck


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (18 فبراير 2010)

ارك الله فيك ياأخي المنقذ وجعل الله نفعنا بهذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك وجعل الله عملك كله لوجهه الكريم ،أمين


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك..................................


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

اللهم قك كربها وأزل همها وارض عنها


----------



## اشرف المرافي (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم على هذا التعاون والى الامام


----------



## عيد السودان (23 فبراير 2010)

_بورك فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (5 يونيو 2010)

للرفع.............


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 يونيو 2010)

very thankssssssssssssssssssss 4 u


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكى الله خير الجزاء يا بشمهندسه


----------



## senuors (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا
ووفقك للخير دائما


----------



## khald-eng-113 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أولا وربنا يفك كرب كل المكروبين يارب


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## م. ابو عبدالله (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## عباس الخالدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> ان شاء الله الملف ده يفيدكم وان لقيتم فيه فايده لكم ارجو الدعاء لي بفك كربي


 
لا إله ألا الله الحليم الكريم .. لاإله إلا الله العلي العظيم ..
عليك بدعاء الكرب هذا


----------



## حمودة تو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمدحسكل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطلحات رائعة وشكرا لك


----------



## mooogamm (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سيادتكم بمساعدتى بمعرفة كيف يكون اختبار الوظائف الحكومية حيث لدى اختبار بها هذا الشهر -ما نوع الاسئلة 
وشكرا لتعاونكم معنا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## احمد الاسدي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم فك كرب اختنا عبير الفاضله و اجعل لها نور تنير به طريقها اللهم احفظها يارب العالمين
ولك كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## هادي الصخري (24 أكتوبر 2010)

فرج الله كربك وكرب كل مكروب .... آمين


----------



## bolty (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## osama waheed (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزيلا


----------



## mezohazoma (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة من كل قلبي الى الاستاذة عبير وكل الشكر للعمل الطيب


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

لك ودى واحترامى على المعلومه ​


----------



## isam hassan kebret (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaeddin23 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الهم فك كل كربها


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرًا


----------



## samiabbass (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الههم احمي سورية من الطامعين


----------



## مساعد فني (19 أكتوبر 2011)

استفدنا أو ما استفدنا 
بإذن الله راح ندعي لك كل ما نتذكرك 
أثناء كربك وبعد كربك

الله يرفع عنك جميع الكرب و يجعلها آخر الكرب


----------



## مهندعثمان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفرج كربك يا هندسه


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم فرج كربها وجميع المسلمين


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## خالد ندا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم وربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير دايما


----------



## ناجى الخراط (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جازاكى الله كل خير مهندسه عبير .... حتة قاموس تحححححفه جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ابو العز (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاكي خير


----------



## senuors (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكي الله خيرا
اللهم فك كربك ويسر امورك


----------



## محمد md (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات عبير


----------



## mechanc (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الله بجد حلوووووووووووو اوووووووووي جزاكي الله خيرا 
اللهم فك كربها وانعمها بنعيمك يا رحمن


----------



## محمد قاسم الصبري (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر الكثير من منافعكم


----------



## $eng.nesma$ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يفك كربك


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك وشكرا لك


----------



## omarazez (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ششششكراا جزيلا على هذه المصطلحات شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااا


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## mezohazoma (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## بشير السعدي (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالرحمن سيدأحمد (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك في المصطلحات القيمه 
في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## ashogairan (13 فبراير 2012)

اللهم فك لها الكرب وابعد عنها الهم ............ وارزقنا وارزقها الصحة والسعادة 



يارب العالمين ياقوي ياقدير


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasaw123 (30 مايو 2015)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفرج الكرب وان يذهب عنكى الغم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

